# carrier unlock droid charge



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

I've read that it is impossible to unlock CDMA/LTE phones to be used by Metro PCS. Is that true? If not are there guides out there that someone can point me to for the charge?


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

I haven't heard of anyone being successful. A month or two ago on XDA, a researcher was trying to figure out how to make a Charge connect to his lab CDMA network, and as I recall, he couldn't get it to connect properly to it even if he spoofed the Verizon network.


----------

